# Grizzly



## jasm2 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 15 ft grizzly with a 25hp merc jet and run it in shallow water. I bought the model without a floor to keep weight down but now thinking about taking the back seat out and putting a floor in. The motor is tiller. Think id lose some weight? Anyone ever rip the back seat out? Im sure there are braces inside ill have to contend with. I also thought about just cutting out the back of the seat out to move the gas tank and battery up.
Just wondering if anyone else is playing the weight game with a Grizzly.

Thanks.


----------



## gajet31 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a Grizzly 1648 with a 50 hp jet. It runs pretty good. The back bench seat is full of foam, and it is a tedious process to take it out. I have a 6 gal tank and battery in the back, and then another battery up front. I also try to keep most of my gear and coolers up front. I do have a floor, but weight distribution is key. Also, try having your partner sit up front. It can really help.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't tear out the bench. It's not going to save you any weight. It also adds a lot of support to keep the boat from flexing. Put in some perforated aluminum if you want a light floor.


----------



## jasm2 (Aug 15, 2011)

gajet31 said:


> I have a Grizzly 1648 with a 50 hp jet. It runs pretty good. The back bench seat is full of foam, and it is a tedious process to take it out. I have a 6 gal tank and battery in the back, and then another battery up front. I also try to keep most of my gear and coolers up front. I do have a floor, but weight distribution is key. Also, try having your partner sit up front. It can really help.




Im running the same with a 6 gallon tank and my starter battery in the back and trolling motor up front. Id like to hollow out the back of the seat and put the battery on that side to counter my weight when running by myself which is most of the time. 

Ive also thought of losing the back battery all together and running an extension cord up to a size 31 optima and running my trolling motor and starting my motor with the same battery. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Don't tear out the bench. It's not going to save you any weight. It also adds a lot of support to keep the boat from flexing. Put in some perforated aluminum if you want a light floor./quote]
> 
> +1


----------



## jasm2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think im going to try and lose the starter battery in the back and try running everything with just one battery in the front.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 17, 2011)

I used on battery up front. Ran my cables in nylon air break hose to keep it from wearing through and ran them under the floor. I made a junction box and mounted it on the back bench. I don't have a trolling motor. I just use the one battery for everything


----------



## moloch16 (Aug 17, 2011)

I ran starter cables to my battery up front, worked great on the maiden voyage but the 2nd trip out the electric start was a no-go. I think one of the connections worked loose. What did kind of connector did you use on the end of your extension cables? Thinking that might be the culprit, but haven't checked into it yet.


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my jet that i run with one battery up front.I have heavy cables for starting and i runs the trolling moter with the same battery.One thing i find out was I got more speed with the one battery in the back rather than up front.I am after as much speed as possable as I run a small peanut moter like you,25 hp jet and the boat.Needless to say i have sence moved the battery to the back of the boat.The picture is for you to see where the battery was and you can see the battery cables up theer.I run them under the floor and out as you can see


----------



## jasm2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post the photo. I think Im going to just take the battery out of the back for the day and start the motor manually and see what happens before even running the cables. Ill let everyone know how it works out for me.


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 17, 2011)

Grizzly boats are good boats.I would like to see a picture of your boat sometime.I am wondering about your speed on your boat as i have the same size moter on my boat :mrgreen:


----------



## jasm2 (Aug 18, 2011)

My Grizzly is the 15 ft one they dont even make anymore and runs at about 25 with a 4 stroke prop and 18-20 with the 4 stroke jet. Weightwise, I honestly wish I would of just bought a plain jane 1448 with 2 stroke manual 20 and a set of oars.


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 18, 2011)

THe 20 jet arenot the fastest motors around.i hear you.More horse power for my boat down the road.My boat motor will have to fit the bill for now till I find a resonable priced 30 or 40 jet =D>


----------



## jasm2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Update on the 15' Grizzly:



[img]https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff20/fishhbg/IMG-20120414-00003.jpg[/img]
[img]https://i240.photobucket.com/a...ums/ff20/fishhbg/IMG-20120414-00008.jpg[/img]
[img]https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff20/fishhbg/IMG-20120414-00010.jpg[/img]


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 17, 2012)

My boat is getting modded right now, were putting 2 hatches in the rear seat, I think around 18x18, leaving about 24" in the center under the factory seat post were my batterys will set, and the livewell pumps are accesed.


----------



## jasm2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bug,
Did you pull all of the foam out yet? Any pictures? I was thinking of doing the same but wasnt sure if there was any kind of supports inside. I added foam under the flooring that would compensate for the loss.I dont even hav a livewell. I do wish they would of put the drain plug on the bottom of the transom instead of a half inch high though.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 17, 2012)

Bassboy is doing it, we drilled a 3" hole and it looks like there is no ribs, there is 2 2x2 alum tubes running front to back on the top were the seat base mounts, if you look close at your seat you should see the welds, reason i opted to not cut the center.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 17, 2012)

Forgot to mention, he is building two. Boxes to drop in the hatches. Remove boxes to put batts in then boxes give a finished look.


----------



## bumpyroad (Apr 17, 2012)

jasm2 said:


> I have a 15 ft grizzly with a 25hp merc jet and run it in shallow water. I bought the model without a floor to keep weight down but now thinking about taking the back seat out and putting a floor in. The motor is tiller. Think id lose some weight? Anyone ever rip the back seat out? Im sure there are braces inside ill have to contend with. I also thought about just cutting out the back of the seat out to move the gas tank and battery up.
> Just wondering if anyone else is playing the weight game with a Grizzly.
> 
> Thanks.



I had a 14-48 grizzly and bought the floor kit from Bass Pro for it. also came with two side panels. worked great and I think the aluminum is a much better idea than putting plywood down.
bumpy


----------



## jasm2 (Apr 17, 2012)

I did end up putting in aluminum diamond plate in but i put carpet in to cut the glare. I just used spray adhesive so it wouldnt be a mess if i ever wanted to paint or wanted fresh carpet. I got carpet to do it twice for 22$ at Lowes. I wouldnt recommend anybody putting plywood into a grizzly because with the way the drain is installed it is almost impossible to keep 100% dry.


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 17, 2012)

You have done a very nice job on this Griz =D>


----------



## gajet31 (Apr 18, 2012)

I like the way your rig looks. Does the jet run good? Reason I ask... You may want to add a splash plate back there to keep an undisrupted flow of water to the jet. My boat has one that comes off the back of the hull, and extends just before the point of contact with the intake. It may or may not help, but just something that may help down the road.


----------



## jasm2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Hotshtn! 

The Jet moves the boat real well, night and day difference between the 25 merc I had and the 40 yamaha thats on it now.I thought about putting a splashplate on but I'm not having any cavitation issues or splash over the transom so I havnt messed with it yet.


----------



## jasm2 (Apr 18, 2012)

hotshotinn said:


> This is my jet that i run with one battery up front.I have heavy cables for starting and i runs the trolling moter with the same battery.One thing i find out was I got more speed with the one battery in the back rather than up front.I am after as much speed as possable as I run a small peanut moter like you,25 hp jet and the boat.Needless to say i have sence moved the battery to the back of the boat.The picture is for you to see where the battery was and you can see the battery cables up theer.I run them under the floor and out as you can see



I ended up putting both batterys in the back and running 6 gauge up to the bow mount.


----------



## jasm2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> My boat is getting modded right now, were putting 2 hatches in the rear seat, I think around 18x18, leaving about 24" in the center under the factory seat post were my batterys will set, and the livewell pumps are accesed.



Did you ever get this done? Any pictures if you did? Thanks.


----------

